# transmission fluid



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

i live in quebec canada so its -20 sometime..i was wondering if i need to change the transmission and the transfer case fluid before winter...since its my 1st pickup and i dont have the owner manuel 
and if so what type of fluid should i get

i have a 93 nissan pickup se v6 3.0l 4x4 completly stock


thx


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fluids are typically replaced on a service interval based on mileage and whether the vehicle is driven under "normal" or "severe" duty conditions. Under the "normal" driving conditions schedule, Nissan recommends only inspection of fluids every 30,000 miles (obviously, replacement if the fluid is dirty). Under "severe duty" schedule, transmission (AT or MT), transfer case and differential fluids should be replaced every 30,000 miles. For automatic transmission and transfer case, use Nissan Type "D" ATF or Valvoline Maxlife ATF. For differentials, Nissan specifies API GL-5 80W90 for standard diffs and for limited slip diff, Pennzoil # 4096 Limited Slip Differential Oil [Pennzoil Product Code # 020796] 80W90. For the manual trans, use API GL-4 75W-90.

For definition of "severe duty":

SEVERE SERVICE 
Follow the severe service schedule if your driving habits frequently include one or more of the following driving conditions:


Repeated short trips of less than 5 miles (8 km). 
Repeated short trips of less than 10 miles (16 km) with outside temperatures remaining below freezing. 
Operating in hot weather in stop-and-go "rush hour" traffic. 
Extensive idling and/or low speed driving for long distances, such as police, taxi or door-to-door delivery use. 
Driving in dusty conditions. 
Driving on rough, muddy, or salt spread roads. 
Towing a trailer, using a camper or a car-top carrier.
Notes on "Severe Service" 
Some vehicle manufacturers provide separate maintenance procedures for vehicles operated under Severe or Special circumstances. Other manufacturers provide recommendations for service at more frequent intervals for vehicles operated under severe conditions. For any vehicle operated under severe conditions, as defined by the vehicles manufacturer, always check the regular maintenance schedule for procedures that may not appear at the similar interval under severe service. 

Example: 
Manufacturer recommends tire rotation at 10,000 mile intervals under regular maintenance.
There is no tire rotation recommendation shown in the severe service schedule, which has 3,000 mile intervals.

At a minimum, recommend rotation at 9,000 and 18,000 mile intervals etc., or as close to the regular schedule as possible. Depending on vehicle usage and obvious tire wear, this recommendation should be increased as necessary.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

thx so it mean am gonna have to change all of them since previous owner didnt do it for a while and since i have it i did about 10000miles
but i want to be sure of what to get
its not like engine oil ?? summer 10w30 and winter 5w30...its 80w90 summer and winter ???
if i understood i need to change tranny,tcase,dshaft fluids...
your post dosent say for MT tranny what type of fluid...only AT...i dont think i should put the atf fluid in my tcase if am not AT ???
and how many liter i need for each ???
thx again


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My apologies...I mistyped the wrong word and have corrected it. The GL-4 75W-90 is for the manual trans. You can also use 80W-90, but I figured the 75W would be better for your cold weather. You may want to consider using synthetic. I would recommend it if you are going to be seeing -20 weather.

ALLDATA states Dexron II ATF (same as Nissan Type "D" and Valvoline Maxlife will also work) for the transfer case. I would use whatever came out of it. 

For engine oil, per Nissan TSB#NTB92-124, the recommended engine oil for all models is 5W30 for all temperatures. Only the 300ZX turbo uses 10W30. Capacity for your truck is 3.4L with filter.

Other capacities:

Front diff: 1.3L (R180A) 1.5L (R200A)
Rear diff: 1.3L (C200) 1.5L (H190A) 2.8L (H233B)
Transfer case: 2.2L 
Manual trans: 3.6L (FS5R30A)*see note, 4.0L (FS5W71C)
Automatic trans: 8.5L (total) 4.2L, approx. (drain & refill)

*Pre-96 FS5R30A transmissions had some issues with lack of lubrication to the front bearing. Fix was an updated case assy., which raised the fill plug location and subsequent capacity to 5.1L. While the correct, and expensive way, to do this would be to replace the trans case with P/N: 32101-01G11, many simply jack up the left side of the vehicle to get the extra 1.5L of gear oil into the trans.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

nice
thx alot 
so to resume its 5w30 for the engine in all weather
75w90 for the tranny with 5.1L
2.2L atf in tcase

how do i know if my driveshaft is a limited slip or not and witch one i got 180A OR 200A
C200 OR H190A OR H233B ???

Front diff: 1.3L (R180A) 1.5L (R200A)
Rear diff: 1.3L (C200) 1.5L (H190A) 2.8L (H233B)


----------

